# Cutting thin strips of wood



## kawisser (Aug 15, 2011)

Can I use my router table to cut thin strips of wood? I think a table saw would probably be ideal, but I don't have one and it's not in my budget right now to get one. I'm hoping I could just get a router bit that would do the job.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Router is not the ideal way to cut thin strips. A tablesaw or bandsaw would be the way to do it. You can use a straight edge & a circular saw would be the next choice. Even a straight edge & jig saw will get you there but the consistency in thickness might vary. But I wouldn't use the router.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Kevin

The router can be use with a stack up of slot cutters, it's a great way to make spline stock for just one of many things it can do very well.

The norm is 1/2" deep on the cut but you can remove the bearing and push it to 3/4" so to say you can cut a board on two sides and come out with 1 1/2" wide sticks.

11pc 1/2" Shank Slot, Tongue & Groove Router Bit Set | eBay

11pc 1/4" Shank Slot, Tongue & Groove Router Bit Set | eBay

You don't need to buy the big sets you can just buy one arbor and two slot cutters. BUT the router bit shaft/arbor needs to take on two cutters, some can and some can't..

Just a tip don't go all the way down the board stop short of the end on both sides of the board if you want wide ones and then just cut off the ends, you don't want the part to drop down on the bit at the end of the pass..

You can also put in a 4" saw blade/ biscuit cutting saw blade on the router table but lets not go that right way right now..but if you want to know how just ask and I will try and help..

Hope this helps 





















===

==




kawisser said:


> Can I use my router table to cut thin strips of wood? I think a table saw would probably be ideal, but I don't have one and it's not in my budget right now to get one. I'm hoping I could just get a router bit that would do the job.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I have done so using small diameter straight bits on a table-mounted router. What dimensions and type of wood do you have in mind? Do you intend for the strips to be so thin they are flexible?


----------



## kawisser (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't have too many of the specs yet. I was looking at a design online for a bookshelf and it uses some thin strips of wood to cover the plywood ends.

BTW - Macomb's not too far from me. I'm in Champaign.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

If you want to cover the plywood ends you can get a roll of wood veneer in the same species as the shelves. You can buy it with an adhesive applied on back. Install with an iron. Trim with a razor knife & a flush trim bit. Very easy project to apply. Here is a link to these types of products.

http://www.rockler.com/c/wood-veneer.cfm?filter=plywood edging


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Kevin

Just one more way to hide/cover up the edges on the plywood, see video below

Edge Banding Router Bits

MLCS Edge Banding and Roman Ogee Router Bits

MLCS Edge Banding and Roman Ogee Router Bits
Katana® Edge Banding, Bull Nose and Edge Beading Router Bits

===


----------



## kawisser (Aug 15, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Kevin
> 
> Just one more way to hide/cover up the edges on the plywood, see video below
> 
> ...


Bob, 

What is the advantage to using these over a simple tongue and groove that I could make with a straight bit? Those fancy shapes look nice from the side, but in the end the finished product will look the same, right?

Thanks, 
Kevin


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

kawisser said:


> Bob,
> 
> What is the advantage to using these over a simple tongue and groove that I could make with a straight bit? Those fancy shapes look nice from the side, but in the end the finished product will look the same, right?
> 
> ...


Hi Kevin.
You can use a tongue & groove instead of buying a new set. After edging is applied you can't tell which method you used. You just have options to choose from.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Kevin

I like the T & G bit sets a lot but they have a down fall most push the cutting 3/4" stock to the max, most have cutters that are 1/4" wide, if you take real care you can get them to come out right but most of the time you are short on one edge or the other that's why the banding bits work so well you always have some stock hanging over to mill off with the trim bit to get that nice clean edge on both sides of the plywood.

But I will say you can get the T & G sets with the 3/8" cutters to help with that type of error..

Here's one of the sets..
11pc 1/2" Shank Slot, Tongue & Groove Router Bit Set | eBay

But I know you will say but plywood is not a true 3/4" thick stock that's true but getting to line up is real trick with normal T & G sets.. 

===



kawisser said:


> Bob,
> 
> What is the advantage to using these over a simple tongue and groove that I could make with a straight bit? Those fancy shapes look nice from the side, but in the end the finished product will look the same, right?
> 
> ...


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

kawisser said:


> I don't have too many of the specs yet. I was looking at a design online for a bookshelf and it uses some thin strips of wood to cover the plywood ends.
> 
> BTW - Macomb's not too far from me. I'm in Champaign.


There is really nothing of substance I can add after all the good suggestions. 
How far from Interstate 74 are you? 
My younger son is a student (Freshman) at UIUC. Champaign is also a place where I stop on the way to or from my youngest sister.


----------



## kawisser (Aug 15, 2011)

mftha said:


> There is really nothing of substance I can add after all the good suggestions.
> How far from Interstate 74 are you?
> My younger son is a student (Freshman) at UIUC. Champaign is also a place where I stop on the way to or from my youngest sister.


I'm just about as far NW Champaign as you can get, before it turns into cornfields. I74 is about a 10 minute drive from my house. I graduated from U of I in 2006.


----------

